# fear of fursuiters



## Robertraccoon (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was a kid I was at a carwash and started crying when a cat fursuiter came close to the car I was in, I had never even seen a giant animal before so it was pretty scary.

Who else was afraid of fursuiters when they where kids?


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry bud. Although I know of a few people that are afraid of fursuiters. You're not alone.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 2, 2009)

Not I. Disneyland was a place of wonder and win. 

Though I do know a few people who are still a little creeped by fursuits.


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Not I. Disneyland was a place of wonder and win.



For real. I would gladly wait for three hours to meet Chip and Dale. : D


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't say I do, considering I am one.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm still kind of creeped out by fursuits. It's the huge, unblinking eyes and the frozen expressions of false, lifeless joy that get to me.

tl;dr: Uncanny Valley


----------



## Bacu (Aug 2, 2009)

If fear is not wanting to be near them at all costs afraid that they might initiate an awkward confrontation, then yes.



Kaamos said:


> I'm still kind of creeped out by fursuits. It's the huge, unblinking eyes and the frozen expressions of false, lifeless joy that get to me.
> 
> tl;dr: Uncanny Valley



Also this.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never been creeped out by animal costumes. I was in drama club from the time I was about 4 years old when my mother (who was in charge of it) had me dressed up like a sheep for a play before I was even at school age. I've always loved them, and still enjoy wearing costumes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 2, 2009)

Robertraccoon said:


> When I was a kid I was at a carwash and started crying when a cat fursuiter came close to the car I was in, I had never even seen a giant animal before so it was pretty scary.
> 
> Who else was afraid of fursuiters when they where kids?



I was terrified of anyone in costume, including the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus growing up.

Now I wear animal costumes and have a blast in them. Kind of ironic, huh?


----------



## Conte (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never been afraid of fursuiters, per say. 

I've always thought the concept was awesome - even as a kid.  But, I didn't want them to touch me.  And I can't really explain why.  I just hated when I "had" to hug them.  

You know what it's like, when your parents are like, "Go and hug the big fluffy dog".  Except I wasn't one of those happy-yay-jumpy kids.  So the answer I gave was usually "No".


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 2, 2009)

I've always liked fursuits and what not and never had a fear of em. I didn't like hugging them that much lol cause i was forced. I guess I'm more huggable now that im a fur now though


----------



## pixthor (Aug 2, 2009)

Conte said:


> I've never been afraid of fursuiters, per say.
> 
> I've always thought the concept was awesome - even as a kid.  But, I didn't want them to touch me.  And I can't really explain why.  I just hated when I "had" to hug them.
> 
> You know what it's like, when your parents are like, "Go and hug the big fluffy dog".  Except I wasn't one of those happy-yay-jumpy kids.  So the answer I gave was usually "No".


Same here. lol But I was never happy at that age though. Still am today. lol


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 2, 2009)

i cannot even recall how many times a parent tried to force their screaming kid to stand near me for a photo cooing "its okay hunny just stand next to the big kitty" (or doggie or reindeer, whichever suit i am in).
all i can do is stand there and think "sorry kid, not my fault, they are your parents."


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 3, 2009)

selkie said:


> For real. I would gladly wait for three hours to meet Chip and Dale. : D


Haha, yeah. I'm going again around Christmas time this year. :> Cannot wait.



Conte said:


> I've always thought the concept was awesome - even as a kid.  But, I didn't want them to touch me.  And I can't really explain why.  I just hated when I "had" to hug them.
> 
> You know what it's like, when your parents are like, "Go and hug the big fluffy dog".  Except I wasn't one of those happy-yay-jumpy kids.  So the answer I gave was usually "No".



That vaguely reminds me of the time my grandmother got a clown for my 3rd birthday, not knowing I was terrified of them. :C Scarring.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 3, 2009)

Whew lots of people.
Lots of people.

I was listening to the research results from AC and it was something like 25% of congoers were unnerved or made uncomfortable by them, and like 10% were actually scared of them.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not afraid of fursuits, I'm afraid of what's inside them.  Really, you never know, and the whole suspension of disbelief really fails to kick in in such a situation.  I'm not 6 anymore.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 3, 2009)

As a kid I found them pretty interesting, but was somehow skeptical. Now I just adore them like a kid. ^^


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 3, 2009)

Chip and Dale costumes sort of relevant.


----------



## kashaki (Aug 3, 2009)

I was terrified of them. 
Stupid Tiger on roller blades.
Disneyland helped a lot though.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

...I luff them. :3


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 3, 2009)

When I was a kid I thought people dressed up as animals or whatever wasn't necissarily scary at all.  What I DID think of them were creepy and freaking retarded looking and "wow, I can't believe that is your job omg". and embarassed just being near one, like Chucky cheese.  
     Very ironic how I'm a fur now, and can't wait to make my first suit. , and love this fandom.
>WTF How the hell did that happen?!?!?!?
lol-ing at myself ^_^


----------



## Riptor (Aug 3, 2009)

I got a hug from a guy in a Tom (from Tom & Jerry) mascot suit, that was pretty awesome. So, no, no real fear of them.


----------



## Swiftclaw (Aug 3, 2009)

the only time I remember seeing a fursuiter was a ChuckEcheese when I was like 5. I freaked. I'm not sure how I would react now, being a furry and all, but I have a feeling it'll be different.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 3, 2009)

I loved 'em and still do.
I remember bothering my mother about how I saw Jerry (the mouse) in the shopping centre.

I don't like some, though. You know the weird store mascots that aren't furry, just smooth with big, too-human faces. That American Chuck E. Cheese is horrifying.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 3, 2009)

This is epic trolling. At least I hope it is.


----------



## Shino (Aug 3, 2009)

I never really saw one until I was out of the kid phase, but I always thought it was awesome. Now I own one. Coincedence?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 3, 2009)

I generally do not like masks on people, and eye contact is key on seeing what a person is doing/ i going to do. So I am not afraid of fursuits, just do not like the factor of having people so ... hidden.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Aug 3, 2009)

I have always loved costume usage, especially fursuits & fursuit-like stuff.  In fact, before I officially became a furry (when I became aware of what was it & that I felt I was into that), I already mentioned costume making & usage as an enjoyable pastime of mine.  I don't consider fursuiters or the like creepy, scary, or intimidating (with the exception of kinky suits, which I haven't seen yet).  So, everything so far is fine with me when it comes to fursuiting.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 3, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> This is epic trolling. At least I hope it is.



Wat.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 9, 2009)

when I was a kid.. big fuzzy costume = my new best friend, went to sixflags and literally followed the loony tunes  characters around for hours!!


----------



## Keirel (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I once ran under a table from one of those guys and he just stood there wating for me to get up.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 9, 2009)

not really fursuits were cute i liked them what i didnt like is face coloring it ws ungly imo.
 What i feared were clones and still i do cuz i fear stupidity and clones do so stupid things i want to kill them to make them stop!!!!!!


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

I do tend to run away from them. I don't know why, I've never had any bad experience or anything, I'm just scared of them.

Perhaps its the fact you can't see who's underneath the suit so they could be really scary or creepy.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 9, 2009)

Fursuiters scare me, but not for the same reasons.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Aug 9, 2009)

I think dressing up is fun :3, it's just that stereotypical balding middle-aged man underneath it which is sorta creepy.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Im not afraid of the suit, im afraid of whos in the suit.  Like your average bald fat old man whos a furry if you know what i mean.  Its just a stereotype but still.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 9, 2009)

One Halloween, I suited up as Bullwinkle and went to a relative's house to pose with my nieces and nephew. My 3-yr-old niece became frightened of my character and avoided me for months. She forgave me when her birthday came 'round. Now she tries to draw stuff, like her uncle.

Last Halloween, I suited up and gave out candy all night in my front yard. A few of the children were afraid of me though, but the neighbors thought I was terrific.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm only scared of the robin at red robin. No other fursuits really affect me. But that red robin one is disturbing..


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 12, 2009)

Saw a raccoon suitr in Orgon and I tried to ask for a piggyback rid (back when I wasn't the large furry I am today. (size wise)


----------



## aftershok (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't recall ever having a fear,,  1st fursuit I ever saw was at a classic custom motorcycle show (my dads Ariel chopper was displayed).  Big lion ish guy with a funny had did tight rope walking,, I watched him for hours.  I think I was 4


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 15, 2009)

never have


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 15, 2009)

I think when I was a kid I thought they were strangely alluring but I didn't like touching them cause they were all so tall! And while I'm still not that tall, I was TINY back then. 

Though after a bad experience with a few Disney walk about characters...I can't stand the mascots. Fursuiters are ok, park mascots...not so much.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 15, 2009)

Yuck, fursuiters are usually fun, but I intensely dislike walk about characters. They look...Too happy to be out in the blazing sun hugging children. And yet you know there is a tormented soul deep within the fake costum. 

When I was at Disney Land when I was 6, I never showed any emotion towards them. So my parents would think "oh, he likes him. Lets get a picture with him and that grinning Mouse demon."


----------



## Sadorae (Aug 15, 2009)

I have nothing against suiters, but I myself would never wear one.
I do, however, own cat ears that I sometimes parade around in, and I have a pic of myself with eyeliner whiskers and a nose painted on me face. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 15, 2009)

Wildside said:


> When I was at Disney Land when I was 6, I never showed any emotion towards them. So my parents would think "oh, he likes him. Lets get a picture with him and that grinning Mouse demon."


 
Mickey is pretty disturbing. And Minnie. Also, they're dating but look like brother and sister. Also, they have *caucasian skin* on their *furless* faces...


----------



## Wildside (Aug 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Mickey is pretty disturbing. And Minnie. Also, they're dating but look like brother and sister. Also, they have *caucasian skin* on their *furless* faces...



Good god, you understand _exactly_ why they give me the creeps. They're poor sick human sized mice with clumps of fur falling out. Forced to dance and sing for our children's amusement. 


*shutter*


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd punch em in the gut and say "you are no scary"

Nah, I was never afraid of them. They are just people wearing costumes, maybe scary people, pedophiles or murders. Who knows, never let him offer you candy. It might be crack.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 15, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> Who knows, never let him offer you candy. It might be crack.


 
What if they offer you crack?


----------



## Chainy (Aug 15, 2009)

The red robin one still disturbs me to this day...


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> That American Chuck E. Cheese is horrifying.


I called him out at my 9 year old birthday party there, lol


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 15, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> I called him out at my 9 year old birthday party there, lol


 
That's not how you party. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I don't think I've seen a fursuiter when I was small but the first time I did see one was when I went to oni con a few years ago, I didn't even know the person next to me was a suiter since we was playing halo 3 until I noticed he the head right next to my foot and had paws, then I did get quite nervous (at the time I was still in denial that I was a fur and I didn't want any part to do with it)

Right now I'm not afraid of them but I still get creeped out a little bit if I did see one


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 15, 2009)

Professional costumes (IE: Disneyland/Disneyworld) don't scare me.  They're done right.  98% of all homemade costumes furries wear scare the shit out of me because of their dead eyes and the fact that I'm pretty sure they smell really bad.


----------



## Shino (Aug 15, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> ...98% of all homemade costumes furries wear scare the shit out of me because of their dead eyes and the fact that I'm pretty sure they smell really bad.


Hey, just 'cause we can't blink doesn't mean we're dead. And besides, I take great pains to make sure my suit _doesn't_ smell. 

All in all, if the suit is made properly, like mine (shameless plug for Beastcub), I think the faces are actually pretty decent. It's those suits with the painted-over mesh eyes that I'm not too fond of. (Though most still look pretty awesome.)


----------



## Glitch (Aug 16, 2009)

I was never afraid of them.
In fact, I always wanted to be one.  ^^


----------



## SideSwipe (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember I ran cowering under a table at Chuck E. Cheeses when that purple thing came out for my 5th B-Day. I think anyone would be scared if they saw this thing. It was Mr. Munch. Apparently some 'Professionals' don't know when to back off of a screaming kid.
I hid under that table and I saw him walk by ever so slowly. I held my breath and quit my sobbing but to no avail. He slowly walked back to the table which I hid and my heart dropped when those large purple monster claws stopped only inches in front of me. I nearly fainted from how hard I screamed when he slowly bent down and stared at me with those huge stoner looking eyes and those seemingly sharp teeth.

Now THAT was terrifying when you're too young to know better.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2009)

...you know, the fursuits of the kind most suiters wear never bothered me.  The theme park mascots and stuff like that did.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

I have always liked dressing up and fursuits and wore costumes out to 
shopping when i was really little so they have never bothered me, 
in fact it was the opposite, i always wanted a proper one and now i can and do so everything has worked out well.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

SideSwipe said:


> I remember I ran cowering under a table at Chuck E. Cheeses when that purple thing came out for my 5th B-Day. I think anyone would be scared if they saw this thing. It was Mr. Munch. Apparently some 'Professionals' don't know when to back off of a screaming kid.
> I hid under that table and I saw him walk by ever so slowly. I held my breath and quit my sobbing but to no avail. He slowly walked back to the table which I hid and my heart dropped when those large purple monster claws stopped only inches in front of me. I nearly fainted from how hard I screamed when he slowly bent down and stared at me with those huge stoner looking eyes and those seemingly sharp teeth.
> 
> Now THAT was terrifying when you're too young to know better.



I remember that I punched Chuck E. Cheese in the nose once.  When I was 6 or do.  XD


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 24, 2009)

I remember hiding at birthday parties when the mascots came to give hugs


----------

